
MesoGlue Is a Metallic Glue That Replaces Hot Solder - sprucely
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2016-01/nu-rmg010816.php
======
s0rce
How is this different than the numerous thermally conductive filled epoxies?
They come in both electrically insulating and electrically conducting
varieties with many different fillers. Regardless, I wouldn't use glue to
connect a CPU to a heat spreader in a conventional PC. Thermal expansion
mismatch can cause issues when using glue and this also prevents re-use of the
CPU or heatsink.

I frequently use thermally conductive epoxies at work to attach temperature
sensors, these are relatively inexpensive so re-use isn't an issue and its
important that they don't fall out and often clamping isn't practical. I also
often use thermally conductive glue to attach thermoelectric (peltier) modules
where clamping is difficult.

Here is the article in Advanced Materials and processes:

[http://mio.asminternational.org/amp/201601/#24](http://mio.asminternational.org/amp/201601/#24)

and here is the article in Scientific Reports

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4653628/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4653628/)

Looks like they use metallic nanoparticles grown on the surface that alloy
with different metallic nanoparticles on the opposite surface to stick
together.

~~~
vvanders
I don't see any listing for Ohm/mm2 which is where a lot of the conductive
inks tend to fall over.

Sounds interesting but I'd be very curious what the resistance and how
consistently it can be applied(in order to limit variation for impedance
matched traces).

------
cleaver
I could see this has it's applications, but as a hobbyist I'd want to be able
to unsolder or resolder if I'd made a bad connection.

~~~
leoc
Presumably you could apply a solvent. It would be hard if the component is
suface-mounted but then removing soldered surface-mounted parts isn't
everyone's favourite either.

------
endymi0n
Indium and Gallium based? Sorry, but this won't replace much except maybe for
certain niches, as it will simply be orders of magnitude more expensive than
tin.

------
Osiris
I'm not sure I'd ever want to permanently fix my CPU to a heatsink even if the
heat transfer was better.

~~~
Cymen
Sometimes the heatsink compound dries out and temperatures raise. So in a data
center, the glue, if it works as well or better than compound, is a good
thing. For a home machine, I agree with you -- I'd prefer the flexibility of
being able to swap out my heatsink.

------
Qantourisc
Another concern: how brittle is it ? How does it handle significant
temperature (think CPU). And how does it handle temperature change-cycles
(warm, cold, warm, cold, ...) ?

------
grendelt
Sounds like it was named by Jar Jar Binks.

------
sbierwagen
Blogspam.

Rewrite of [http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2016-01/nu-
rmg010816....](http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2016-01/nu-
rmg010816.php)

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed the URL to that from
[http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/11/mesoglue-is-a-metallic-
glue...](http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/11/mesoglue-is-a-metallic-glue-that-
replaces-hot-solder/).

------
sutfuf
No more bodge wires. This will have price impacts when your board has minor
errors. No more repairs. And more more pilfering of components :-(. Sounds
like planned obsolescence to me! Apple will probably use it first.

